# best way to start new with dcc



## pick (Aug 5, 2010)

hello everyone iv talked to a few of you already about starting a train set iv never built one but have a big empty basement and i want to start out with dcc but not sure about how or what to buy i figured i would start with dcc as iv never had a train set so might as well start with newest stuff so in short what would be the best approach at starting a train layout thats dcc and i was thinking ho scale as i like the bigger trains thx for ur time.

pick


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the best way to start would be to read NMRA beginner's guide and DCC wiki.
you also may want to consider using punctuation in your post, it is barely readable.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

pick said:


> hello everyone iv talked to a few of you already about starting a train set iv never built one but have a big empty basement and i want to start out with dcc but not sure about how or what to buy i figured i would start with dcc as iv never had a train set so might as well start with newest stuff so in short what would be the best approach at starting a train layout thats dcc and i was thinking ho scale as i like the bigger trains thx for ur time.
> 
> pick


 The BEST way to start DCC? No one knows, but like Tankist recommended, nmra is a good read to start. From there, only YOU and what you plan to do can make the decision on what is best.


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

dont worry they never answer me either i lionel guy only likes lionel i have found about 75% of the time as i have the same question how and which is the best way to go without a box full of things you dont need and is it worth it i got a n scale train can run 3 traians at once but have three transformers and many switches to flip and a mess for wires under table but when i started it was a thousand dollars for the dcc so a no brainer but it took one book for layouts and how to wire and a parts list but o scale your need 5 to six books and still be lost just call a good train store for a club to join a night away from the miss. and meet new people that can answer all the dumb question we can think of good luck i like to do dcc myself but no help just a long distane phone call and i dont see a spell checker here


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

cottonx55 said:


> dont worry they never answer me either i lionel guy only likes lionel i have found about 75% of the time as i have the same question how and which is the best way to go without a box full of things you dont need and is it worth it i got a n scale train can run 3 traians at once but have three transformers and many switches to flip and a mess for wires under table but when i started it was a thousand dollars for the dcc so a no brainer but it took one book for layouts and how to wire and a parts list but o scale your need 5 to six books and still be lost just call a good train store for a club to join a night away from the miss. and meet new people that can answer all the dumb question we can think of good luck i like to do dcc myself but no help just a long distane phone call and i dont see a spell checker here


Eine Modelleisenbahn ist die maßstäbliche Nachbildung eines Teils der echten Eisenbahn in kleinerem Format. Die Größe reicht dabei von einer Bahn im Koffer über eine Bahn im Tischformat bis zu einer mehrere Räume benötigenden Modelleisenbahn. Nachgebildet werden hauptsächlich Landschaften, Gebäude und Fahrzeuge. Typisch ist, dass die Lokomotiven durch einen eingebauten Antrieb selbst fahren können. Die Steuerung erfolgt entweder manuell oder halbautomatisch über ein Bedienpult oder vollautomatisch (Relais, Elektronik, Computer).


or perhaps we should keep using English language to communicate on this board?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You get my "gold star of the day" award. I couldn't have said it better myself ... in ANY language. Exactly the point of my punctuation thread.

I'm glad someone else gets it.

TJ


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Well since your new at train modeling (I am too) I would suggest getting the E-Z Command Controller for starters. (It's also cheap) 

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/160-44902


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Evan said:


> Well since your new at train modeling (I am too) I would suggest getting the E-Z Command Controller for starters. (It's also cheap)
> 
> http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/160-44902


bad idea. that system lacks several crucial functionalities. discussed in depth elsewhere.


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

*i dont get it*

i just dont get it the well educated guys are the ones that dont have any answer but to use punctuation in the computer world sorry i not done maybe when you type your essay yea you did as i did in school but the school i went to also had a short hand class read that but people can and they an the dots and coma's IT no answer to question should i start out with a dcc me i thin not learn how to wire the old way first so you get an understanding of how thinks work and it can fry and old post war or if you want to run prewar be careful those motors cant take the slow speeds and slow starts progress up everyone whats to be all at once and then the next guy wants to cut you down because you use IM ( instant messenger) to talk to people there its all short hand and if a person uses it he a dumbasr hick i got his meaning but i a hillbilly my ex when she meant bill a land lord she didnt understand a word he said but i did Can you shoe your horse or build a barn or know when to buy cows and time to sell no you dont but he can read and tell you how much money that cow cost without a calculator just in his head stop cutting people down you lionel high and mighty club and i nor he is welcome so bye


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

...גבר, אני לו מבין מילה מא מה שאמרתה cottonx55


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

cottonx55 said:


> i just dont get it the well educated guys are the ones that dont have any answer but to use punctuation in the computer world sorry i not done maybe when you type your essay yea you did as i did in school but the school i went to also had a short hand class read that but people can and they an the dots and coma's IT no answer to question should i start out with a dcc me i thin not learn how to wire the old way first so you get an understanding of how thinks work and it can fry and old post war or if you want to run prewar be careful those motors cant take the slow speeds and slow starts progress up everyone whats to be all at once and then the next guy wants to cut you down because you use IM ( instant messenger) to talk to people there its all short hand and if a person uses it he a dumbasr hick i got his meaning but i a hillbilly my ex when she meant bill a land lord she didnt understand a word he said but i did Can you shoe your horse or build a barn or know when to buy cows and time to sell no you dont but he can read and tell you how much money that cow cost without a calculator just in his head stop cutting people down you lionel high and mighty club and i nor he is welcome so bye




Wow, that hurt my brain.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

:retard: Ok, so since some are getting frustrated because their questions are not getting answered, let me try saying this. 

Asking another person what $200-$400 piece of equipment you should buy puts a load on the person that answers because if you purchase the DCC controller that he recommended and it doesn't work out for you, well now you hate the equipment and him. So, I think several of us have stuck our necks out like that several times, only to have our heads severed and i don't think we want to do that any more. Understand? Of course, this is strictly just my opinion. 

So, I will tell you what I would buy and that is I wouldn't waste the money on an entry level dcc system unless I planned on running a single table top loop, with a single mainline and a single engine. Anything more than that really requires a more adaptable system. There are entry level versions of those as well for just a few $$$ more than the EZ commands and such. The Digitrax Zephyr, and MRC Express are leaps and bounds above the EZ but fall way short of the next steps up like the MRC Prodigy and etc..... 

WEW.....


----------

